# Replacement Springs 2005 25Rss



## thehossman (Jul 13, 2013)

Just broke a right side spring on my 2005 25RSS. On the interstate, blinding rain. Good samaritan helped put block of wood and I crept to trailer repair shop. ARGI (Raleigh) has some in stock but not sure if any would fit. Does anyone know what size (length/width) will fit. I know they have to be 1500#.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I do not know the size, but it should not matter as I would recommend you upgrade and replace all four springs. The stock springs are marginal, at best. Replace all four with a five spring leaf spring with a higher rating, any small differences in size will either not matter (since you are replacing all of them) or can be compensated for within the suspension hardware. If you replace just one, you may find yourself in the same position again later.

I had a spring break on the road last year in Canada, this is exactly what I did. I upgraded all four of my leaf springs to prevent this from happening again. It was in the shop and the springs are relatively cheap. I think all four springs will cost you about $100 for parts. Then there is the labor, which will probably be in the range of $250. But then it is done and the worry is gone.

Upgrade and replace all four springs with higher rated versions, you will not regret it.

DAN


----------



## TXJax (Dec 24, 2017)

If one should upgrade their leaf springs, what would the upgrade be? From where?

We do not have any good repair folks in our small town.


----------

